
No, Kaggle Is Unsuitable to Study AI and ML. A Reply to Ben Hamner - mostafab
https://medium.com/@mostafab/no-kaggle-is-unsuitable-to-study-ai-ml-a-reply-to-ben-hamner-27283878cede
======
mrmaximus
This guy is just trying to tout his own product. That aside, Kaggle can be
quite useful for learning... at least it used to be. Kaggle got me into
machine learning 2-3 years ago and now it is about 50% of my job in
consulting. Problem is, Kaggle is running too many deep learning, image based
comps and they are lucky to get a couple hundred competitors each. The wider
user base engages much more heavily in transaction based competitions, and
these are much closer to the real world problems you are likely to encounter
as a professional.

